
Programmer Automates His Job for 6 Years,Finally Gets Fired, Forgets How to Code - SoulMan
http://interestingengineering.com/programmer-automates-job-6-years-boss-fires-finds/
======
Lordarminius
I am not a lawyer, but I think he has a good case if he decides to sue for
wrongful termination. He basically did his job.

------
gallexme
I dont get it Why did he got Fired? He got his Job done without any Complains?

